# Projektumsetzung MDE



## blackbruce (7 April 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin nicht sicher ob das der richtige Bereich dafür ist aber ich hab keinen passenden gefunden.

Ich soll in einem Projekt eine Maschinendatenerfassung (MDE) für mehrere Maschinen erarbeiten. Ein Testszenario soll nun mit einer Müller Weingarten Transferpresse realisiert werden.
Sie besitzt eine Siemens Simatic S7-400 SPS mit zwei Echtzeitrechnern.

Wie bekomme ich die Daten wie Betriebszustand, Stückzähler, etc. auf einen Server mit SQL Datenbank. Bzw. was für ein Server und SQL Datenbank wären dafür geeignet?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen. Bin auf dem Gebiet ein absoluter Anfänger....

Grüße


----------



## RobiHerb (9 April 2009)

*Lösung*

Prinzipiell gibt es die teueren Lösungen von Siemens und die kosten jedesmal Geld oder man koppelt sich z.B. über eine Deltalogic (hier im Forum auch immer präsent) an die S7 an und entwickelt ein eigenes Programm.

Man kann das auch nach technischer Abklärung bei uns kaufen. Wir würden Deltalogic einsetzen und bestehende eigene Software anpassen. Die Lizenz würde dann für beliebig viele Anlagen Ihrer Firma gelten.

Wir haben das schon in einigen Papierfabriken, Wasseraufbereitungen und Kühlhäusern in Betrieb.

Eine PN an mich klärt dann das weitere.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 April 2009)

Nur zur Info: Müller Weingarten in Weingarten verlässt sich auch auf ACCON-AGLink zur PC-SPS-Kommunikation :-D:-D


----------



## pvbrowser (11 April 2009)

Wenn Du selber programmieren kannst (bevorzugt C/C++),
ist das relativ einfach zu lösen, sonst musst Du eben für eine fertige Lösung bezahlen.

Die Daten von der/den SPS(en) kannst Du z.B. mit libnodave erfassen und
dann in eine SQL Datenbank eintüten.

Es hängt nun von den Anforderungen an die Datenbank ab,
welche Du da auswählst.
Im einfachsten Fall kannst Du MySQL dafür nehmen.
MySQL hat ein relativ einfaches Programmierinterface.
Wie man das nutzen kann, zeigt folgendes Beispiel (durch den Sourcecode surfen)
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlBussignalDatabase.html

Wenn es andere Datenbanken sein sollen,
kann ich Qt empfehlen.
http://doc.trolltech.com/4.5/qtsql.html#details


----------



## blackbruce (16 April 2009)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten.
War die letzte und diese Woche bis jetzt krank, deswegen meine späte Antwort...

Eine Eigenentwicklung wäre mir natürlich lieber, da es sich um eine Abschlussarbeit handelt...

Was ist denn genau eine Deltalogic? Hab im I-net nicht wirklich was aussagendes gefunden.

Programmierkenntnisse in Java, C  und C++ sind vorhanden, wenn auch nicht ausgereift. 
Das mit dem libnodave hört sich ja ganz interessant an. Was ich da jetzt nicht verstehe, kommt das Programm auf ein zentralen Server oder auf die SPS? ... Wie gesagt ich bin total unerfahren...
Gibt es denn irgendwo eine Anleitung oder etwas in der Art über libnodave??

Nun ist zum Testszenario noch eine Haulick Roos Transferpresse hinzugekommen, welche über WinCC Daten senden kann. Wie wäre eine Anbindung einer solchen Maschine machbar?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


Edit: Kann man die Daten auch direkt an das ERP (SAP) schicken und dort sammeln ohne den Umweg über eine SQL Datenbank? Oder ist eine SQL Datenbank unumgänglich?


----------



## RobiHerb (16 April 2009)

*Abschlussarbeit ?*

Ich denke im Rahmen einer Abschlussarbeit ist das Projekt ein wenig zu gross geraten, wenn man was eigenes entwickeln möchte. 

Aber da nehme ich meinen Wirkungsgrad zum Masstab.

Deltalogic ist eine Firma, die oben in der Titelzeile des Forums direkt annonciert.

Und wie schon gesagt, ich kann so was liefern aber nicht zum Preis eines Indischen Offshore Outsourcers.


----------



## pvbrowser (16 April 2009)

Der Austausch mit SAP kann im einfachsten Falle auch mit CSV Dateien z.B. über ftp erfolgen.
http://www.sap.com/germany/services/education/tabbedcourse.epx?context=[[|BIT409|||001|DE|]]|

Wenn der Datenaustausch direkt über SQL Datenbanken erfolgen soll,
empfehle ich Qt
http://doc.trolltech.com/4.5/qsqldatabase.html

libnodave ist u.a. auch in unseren http://pvbrowser.org integriert.
Das ist da in einem in einem Datenerfassungs-Daemon enthalten.
Zum Prinzip siehe:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/doc/pvbrowser_principle.pdf

Da pvbrowser ein C/C++ Framework ist, kann man solche "Fremdbibliotheken" problemlos darin nutzen.
Wenn Du C/C++ kannst solltest Du damit kein Problem haben.


----------



## MW (16 April 2009)

blackbruce schrieb:


> Das mit dem libnodave hört sich ja ganz interessant an. Was ich da jetzt nicht verstehe, kommt das Programm auf ein zentralen Server oder auf die SPS ?



Libnodave ist eine Kommunikations Bibliothek, die die Kommunikation zwischen SPS und PC ermöglicht, dass heist ein PC kann mit damit Werte aus der SPS lesen und schreiben. Libnodave läuft somit auf dem PC (oder Server) . 



blackbruce schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendwo eine Anleitung oder etwas in der Art über libnodave??



Gute Beispiele sind schon in Libnodave enthalten, einfach mal runterladen und reinschauen.

Link zu Sourceforge


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 April 2009)

blackbruce schrieb:


> Was ist denn genau eine Deltalogic? Hab im I-net nicht wirklich was aussagendes gefunden.


Da stellt sich für mich die Frage, mit welchen Suchbegriffen denn hier die Recherchen durchgeführt wurde. Mal abgesehen davon, dass diese Buchstaben genau in dieser Reihenfolge in meinem Benutzerbild vorkommen


----------



## Lazarus™ (17 April 2009)

> Nur zur Info: Müller Weingarten in Weingarten verlässt sich auch auf ACCON-AGLink zur PC-SPS-Kommunikation...



Und Rainer hat es sogar dazu noch extra geschrieben 

@Blackbruce:  Ich denke sowas als Abschlussprojekt ist etwas fett, aber wenn es denn sein soll...

ich würde mit Hilfe von LibNoDave den SQL-Server füttern,dazu brauchst du eigentlich nichts auszugeben (M$-SQL Personal, M$-C++ Personal,oder M$-C## Personal und eben libNoDave). Fertig...  0€ + deine Zeit ...

Viel Glück ...


----------



## blackbruce (4 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ja ich hab da teilweise mist rausgelassen... Hoff ihr könnt mir verzeihen... 
Die Rede war von eineR Deltalogic... Das die Deltalogic wohl eine Firma ist, welche solche Lösungen anbietet war mir jedoch bewusst.


@Lazarus: Ja ist wohl schon nicht so einfach wie mein Betreuer sich das vorgestellt hat... Aber es geht jetzt zumindest nur um ein Testszenario mit 1-2 Maschinen. Das sollte doch eigentlich machbar sein.
Was meinst du mit *M$-SQL Personal, M$-C++ Personal,oder M$-C## Personal*. Das sagt mir grad nix. Sind das verschiedene SQL Datenbanken?

Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit einen Adapter zu kaufen, welcher Signale via Ethernet an ein (von mir) in *Java *programmiertes Programm schickt?
Ich bin leider nur in Java fit.
Komm mit libnodave irgendwie nicht so zurecht.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und die Hilfe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## RobiHerb (4 Mai 2009)

*Abschlussarbeit und Verantwortung der Ausbilder*

Wie andere und ich auch schon weiter oben erwähnte, ist die Hürde doch wohl etwas höher. Auch ein Betreuer oder Ausbilder hat da eine Verantwortung, der er sich stellen sollte. 

Zwischen einer Bastelei, die sogar manchmal funktioniert, und einer Anwendung, die in der Industrie läuft, ist schon ein grosser Unterschied.

Je früher der Schüler, Lehrling, Student das vermittelt bekommt, umso sicherer ist dem Standort Deutschland geholfen, da hilft nicht das Motto "dann nimm einen grösseren Hammer".

Ansonsten, der gerade Weg: Deltalogic Ankopplung, .NET mit C# und ADO.NET eingesetzt und nach einigen Tagen läufts betriebssicher (wenn man einige 1000 Stunden Software Entwickler Erfahrung hat, sonst fehlts an der Sprache, der API, der Entwicklungs Umgebung, einfach an zu vielen Stellen). 

Aber auch allein diese Tools dürften dem Betreuer wohl schon das Budget platzen lassen.


----------



## blackbruce (4 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die ehrliche Antwort.

Nun kam die Idee das ja ein Logger reichen würde.......
Also die Daten sammelt und regelmäßig in eine Datei schreibt.

Hab mich jetzt auf auf Deltalogic umgesehen.
Würde da das ACCON-S7-EasyLog in Verbindung mit dem ACCON-NetLink-PRO als Kommunikationshardware den Zweck erfüllen?

Also der Netlink-Pro sendet die Daten der SPS an einen zentralen Rechner/Server auf dem das EasyLog drauf läuft. Dieses loggt die Daten und schreibt sie stündlich in ne Datei. Von da weiter ins ERP (SAP).

Einen noch größeren Hammer gibts dann wohl für ein MES System nicht mehr...

Hoff ihr könnt mir zu dieser Lösung ein paar Tips geben?!

Grüße


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Mai 2009)

Von ACCON-AGLink gibt es eine Java-Version. Damit können die Daten unter Java aus der SPS gelesen werden. Und dies über TCP/IP, NetLink, ..... Einfach mal unter Downloads nachsehen. Ach ja, das Betastadium wird demnächst aufgehoben, da keine Probleme gemeldet wurden.
Ansonsten wenn nichts (oder wenig) programmiert werden soll, dann ist ACCON-S7-EasyLog auch eine Möglichkeit. Es müssen dann nur die CSV-Daten irgendwie in das MES-System gebracht werden.


----------



## blackbruce (5 Mai 2009)

Guten  Tag Herr Hönle,

vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.

Das mit dem ACCON-AGLink funktioniert aber nur in Verbindung mit dem ACCON-NetLink oder lässt das sich auch ohne realisieren?

Selbe Frage für das EasyLog?!


Vielen Dank.

Grüße


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Mai 2009)

ACCON-AGLink funktioniert mit einem normalen PC-Adapter, mit einem TS-Adapter, mit dem NetLink, mit dem NetLink-PRO, mit dem NetLink-USB, mit den Hilscher-Profibuskarten, mit den Softing-Profibuskarten, mit S7-TCP/IP (RFC1006) und mit der S7Online-Schnittstelle (= Siemens-Treiber) jeweils zum Zugriff auf die S7-200, die S7-300 oder die S7-400. Dieser Umfang gilt auch für ACCON-S7-EasyLog. Bei reiner ACCON-AGLink-Kommunikation kann darüber hinaus noch S5-TCP/IP, RK512 und 3964 bzw. 3964R zur Kommunikation verwendet werden.


----------

